

Affair Website Ashley Madison Is Hacked - blondeoracle
http://www.wsj.com/articles/affair-website-ashley-madison-hacked-1437402152?mod=e2fb

======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9914024](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9914024).

------
jcr
previous discussions from the last 24 hours:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9914024](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9914024)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9915155](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9915155)

------
LukeB_UK
Previous discussion from 10 hours ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9914024](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9914024)

~~~
stephengillie
And the linked article isn't paywalled.

